# castor und sourcegenerator



## naeko (10. April 2007)

Hallo,

bin Neueinsteiger in Sachen Castor und wollte folgendes wissen:
1.um ein Objekt-Modell aus einer XSD zu erzeugen wird in vielen Beispielen ein SourceGenerator verwendet. Kann man dieses Tool irgendwo downloaden?(ähnlich zu xjc im JAXB)
2. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit beim Marshalling bzw. Unmarshalling den Inhalt der XML-Datei aus einem String auszulesen?
Normal wird es so gemacht:
Unmarshaller.unmarshal(<class>,new FileReader("meinedatei.xml"));
Marshaller.marshal(<class>, new FileWriter("meinedatei.xml"));

und ich brauche an Stelle des 2.Parameters einfach einen String


----------



## Bernd1984 (10. April 2007)

Hallo,

um aus einer Schema-Datei Javaklassen zu generieren braucht du
- xmlParserAPIs.jar
- xercesimpl.jar
- castor-0.9.3.19-xml.jar

Dann wird die SourceGenerator.bat (
	
	
	



```
java -classpath .;../lib/xmlParserAPIs.jar;../lib/xercesimpl.jar;../lib/castor-0.9.3.19-xml.jar org.exolab.castor.builder.SourceGenerator -i ../xml/Schema.xsd -package de.tutorials.castor
```
) ausgeführt und damit die Klassen erzeugt.

Es ist schon einige Zeit her (ca. 4 Jahre), das ich die gemacht habe, daher wird es sicher schon neuere Versionen der Jar's geben.


----------

